# RSS Feed



## inzane (Oct 26, 2006)

The current RSS feed is of the recent posts, is there one for the new headlines?


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

The RSS feed for the headlines is:

http://www.dbstalk.com/external.php?type=RSS2&forumids=75


----------



## inzane (Oct 26, 2006)

I'm not sure if it is just the way the customized google home page interpits the url, but all you get is links with 'Headlines for 12/22/06". Was hoping for the actual text of the headline.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

inzane said:


> I'm not sure if it is just the way the customized google home page interpits the url, but all you get is links with 'Headlines for 12/22/06". Was hoping for the actual text of the headline.


The data is there. Apparently the edit is being done by your viewer.


----------



## inzane (Oct 26, 2006)

thanks for the help.


----------

